# Netcom problem



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone had really bad problems with Netcom over the weekend.
We have been experiencing speeds as little as little as 1.72 mg when we did a test and Friday we lost our TV totally as the speed must have been non existent.
Saturday morning working at about 10 mg so no buffering but got gradually worse as day wore on so no tv again on Saturday as signal was so weak .And the same again tonight. I don't understand it as I can still use my iPad to post this message so still have a signal of sorts. Will be getting in touch with Netcom tomorrow.
But have decided to go with Cyta as has been previously discussed in another thread.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I believe that you need a minimum of 2Mbps to stream live TV.

Net com is a wireless provider, which can be quite flaky at times. Are you in an area which can provide a wired service?


----------

